# Paper Trained Maltese



## jmoore (Jul 3, 2006)

I am in the process of adopting one of these little cuties. He is a 2-3 year old Maltese and is crate trained and paper trained according to the adoption agency. I knew paper training was for puppies, but didn't realize it was for older dogs too. What is the benefit of paper training? And if a dog is paper trained, then how do you get it to go outside, being housebroken? My other question is if you get the dog housebroken, are you able to ever use the paper training method again like on cold blistery winter mornings? I've tried to look up information on this, but there is conflicting reports.

Thanks,
Joann


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I have Nemo paper trained, and the reason being I am not going out in the middle of the night in
freezing weather to walk him







I would think you should either paper train or ouside train , I never heard of both, but I am usually wrong , so others will come into your post who know more than me.
I just like the paper trainig more, it's just easier, but it is more expensive..

Good/Luck,
Andrea~


I should say wee-wee pad trained not paper...


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Joann
Enjoy you new furbaby - they are wonderful little souls.








I'm afraid, I know diddly-squat about switching backwards and forwards between paper and outside. But one thing my breeder, who paper trained my puppy, told me was... "Never leave your favourite magazine on the floor"








I'll just get my coat


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Hi Joann
> Enjoy you new furbaby - they are wonderful little souls.
> 
> 
> ...




























Sorry Joann, mine are out door trained only but i'm sure someone can offer advice!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=251428
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I don't get it!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry Andrea and Joann - warped Brit sense of humour








Puppy learns to pee on paper.
Paper is on floor.
Magazines/journals/newspapers on floor are the ultimate pee magnet.
Magazines/journals/newspapers (after puppy walks over them) are no longer very legible and a bit, err... squidgy.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My furkids are both pad and outside trained, because we live in upstate New York, and sometimes have extremely cold temperatures in Winter. We have an older, 27 lb dog, Ozzy, a mixed breed, who is only outdoor trained. So, we go out frequently for his sake, and weather permitting, the little ones usually get to go out, too.

They go on the pads when they don't have outdoor access. We do let them out a few times per day, and they get a walk every evening - unless it is raining heavily or so cold that their little tootsies might freeze.

How it worked: Sylphide started on pads only, and it took her a few months to figure out that she could go potty outside, too. At first, she'd go for her walk, and wait until she got back to the pad to potty. Now she rushes outside to potty. Shrek was outside trained, and it didn't take him long to figure out he could use the pads, as well. 

Having the pads is great for bad weather and anytime you can't let them out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady was outdoor trained only when I adopted her, but I was able to teach her to use pads if I was at work or the weather was terrible. Since I have gotten home from the hospital after my accident, I can't take Lady out and she has had to use the pads 24/7. It has been a godsend, the only way I could have her home with me.

It is possible for them to do both and a big advantage!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Joann, I'm sure you've been reading the threads here and see that many of us love having our Maltese indoor trained. I have a bichon who is completely outdoor trained. When I got my Maltese pups I began trying to train them outside but I was not having much success AND my house was built on stilts so I was finding myself going up and down the steps every hour with first one dog, then the other, and then Jolie wanted to go too. I finally figured out that if I put a pad where they were having accidents they might use it and save my hardwood floors. The breeder had told me they were pad trained and I just didn't want them going in the house. Once I put the pads out they used them all the time and I decided that it was a pretty cool way of potty training. I am a freak about urine smells so the pad get changed frequently. I buy pads that have an odor absorber and I take the trash out frequently. If you are really set on outdoor training then you can probably do it, but you might actually like the pads. I NEVER would have believed that I would, but now I think they are fantastic! And this goes way beyond puppyhood. My Sadie is 2 and I expect her to use pads her whole life.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I agree with Ms Magnolia on the pads - cheap ones usually leak and are quick to have an odor. We use the Arm and Hammer ones, which absorb odors far better than others we have tried.

Also, we use double pads most of the time, and change them as soon as they have a mess.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs do both. I trained the pup to pads first, then started having him go outdoors as well. He is perfect at home with the pads. At work, he goes out in the yard. If we go in the yard at home, he'll go out there. I've never had a problem doing this with my dogs, but I am a very consistent trainer. If you are not, I would pick one method and stick with it so the dog does not get confused.


----------



## jmoore (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello Ladies!

Thank you for all your responses. I must have clicked on the wrong button to subscribe, because I didn't realize I was getting posts on this. Anyways, unfortunately, yesterday they gave the little cutie away at the rescue agency. The one lady that I was dealing with must not have communicated my interest of the dog and when she was at work, a lady came to pick up another dog and wasn't crazy about it so she left with the dog I was interested in. BUT the good news is that I talked to the lady at the agency yesterday and we should be getting a wonderful, little 3 year old Shih Tzu by the end of the month. She sounds like a wonderful dog. I can't wait to get pictures of her. Does anyone know of a Shih Tzu website forum? I have enjoyed reading your posts on this website, just didn't know if there was one specifically for Shih Tzu's? I'm not sure if you aren't supposed to post other websites on here, so if you can't you can send me a personal message if you like. The agency is calling my references tomorrow and hopefully things will be all set so we can get her at the end of the month. It's been a long process trying to make the right decision, but I think she'll be worth it.

Thanks again,
Joann


----------

